# Anyone who needs cheering up- watch this.



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think the title

"shagged by a rare parrot" says it all- from the BBc series with Stephen Fry- just made me laugh a lot!!






K x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Briliant!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I've had a pig of a day and that made me chuckle


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

the concentration on it's face!  

Made me chuckle that's for sure  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So funny....that parrot must've thought all it's christmas's had come at once (no pun intended!!) 

 

N xx


----------

